# Voltex light bars



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anybody bought any of these light bars on ebay, they seem to be going very cheep as compared to name brand stuff. I like the 22.5" mini but just looking to hear if any one has anything to say on the subject???


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah there cheap....... china crap ...... try something like the federal signal . whelen ... able 2


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i have the 48in voltex on my truck. and like it. yes they maybe chead china crap but for 300 shipped to my door i have a full led bar alleys and take downs. that can solid state or flash, 13 flash patterns, arrow stick, and controller. so when it breaks ill buy another cause i could not justify spendin over 1000 on a stripped down bar. and i could by like 3-4 voltex bars for 1 stripped name brand bar.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Theres used amber led lightbars out there. ebays always good to watch. I found my loaded amber federal signal led bar with works lights and controller for 600 bucks.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

weeman97;793635 said:


> i have the 48in voltex on my truck. and like it. yes they maybe chead china crap but for 300 shipped to my door i have a full led bar alleys and take downs. that can solid state or flash, 13 flash patterns, arrow stick, and controller. so when it breaks ill buy another cause i could not justify spendin over 1000 on a stripped down bar. and i could by like 3-4 voltex bars for 1 stripped name brand bar.


I agree with you totally, im looking at getting the 48" voltex for my truck, simply for the fact that they are cheap to get into. Or maybe a whelen used lightbar. Not sure yet.


----------



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

weeman97 where did you get your light bar from? I want to buy that 48" one and the cheapest I found so far was about 400. If I can save 100 bucks I'll go for it


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

send all your hard earned AMERICAN money over to JAP LAND gentleman......and get garbage back...


are you proud to be American?.......i am.....way to proud to ever buy that garbage

i have seen them IN PERSON....laid hands on them..

seen the completely comical butcher of spelling LEFT and RIGHT..
seen the controllers not work right straight out of the box
seen the bars have dead segments within 2 months of use. 

seen enough to know a "toy" bar that belongs on a friggin HONDA CIVIC with a coffee can exhaust pipe will never get close to my truck. 


Don;t waste your money...the cheapest isn't always a good thing man......MAN UP and get a good bar...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

:salute:Absolutely beautiful video, I have never seem them lay that song over the water effects. They did an amazing job! ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice video, I just bought one of those lightbars though woops hope it works for a few months then its time for the real deal


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

well after using both chinese made junk and some from companies like whelen and code 3 I for one am a HUGE supporter of whelen. The chinese junk is just that, junk.......Bought some grill lights and thank god I bought two sets cuz the first set only made it about a year. now the whelen ones were 110 for two instead of 50 for the knock offs but I've only had to install them once and they work AWESOME!!!! ten times brighter and an overall bigger light. as for the lightbars.....well I've bought one of those cheap chinese ones and well lets just say it was only good for about 18 months. In the market now for a nice whelen or code 3 led lightbar. Well worth the money and actually its very easy to find them under $1000 now and used ones even cheaper, and I wouldnt hesitate to buy a used on in a heartbeat. so the fact that you can buy three of those chinese ones for the cost of one good lightbar to me is irrelevant. do you really want to wire them in three times and deal with lightbars that dont last even two years and have led modules blowing on them? there is a reason that service departments like police and fire departments use the quality. They will outlive the live of many of there patrol cars. oh and for what its worth the switch boxes they give you with those cheap lightbars are even cheaper yet. JMO


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

george has done installs on my truck every thing else on my truck is whelen. but im self supporting and between insurance, cell phone bill, truck payment, maint on truck and plow. i cannot justify spending more then 400.00 on any bar. and gettin wat i got for 300.00 im pleased. nice controller, decent light output. so some people cant afford to go ALL highend. but it my opinon.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

i agree not everyone can go high end. so the rest buy and re-buy junk


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

i agree you get what you pay for so buy AMERICAN get more for your money good video !!!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------

